
Winning this game will give you a chance to earn a Netflix sub for 83 years - Rishi2184
https://www.oldguardgame.com/
======
rzzzwilson
Assuming, of course, that Netflix lasts 83 more years.

~~~
Rishi2184
Exactly what I thought when got to know about this. [°÷°]

------
Normille
Second prize is a Netflix sub for 166 years.

